# Printer trouble with Norton 2005



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

I have Norton Internet Security 2005 on a PC that has a LAN Internet connection and connects to a ploytter through a mapped IP Address. After installing NIS, I couldn't priont to the device, so I uninstalled both, reinstalled Norton then the printer, allowing all connections and everything worked fine but as of this morning stopped all of a sudden.

Does anyone know why this is or how to stop it, considering no settngs have been changed in Norton?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try pinging the printer.

Try disabling the firewall in NIS.

Check the NIS security level settings. Click on *Personal Firewall*, then *Configure*, then check the *Sercurity Level* and then look at all the tabs, including *Advanced*.

Odd that it worked, then quit. I have NIS 2004, never any network printing issues, however, there could be something different in NIS 2005.

JamesO


----------



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah I've used 2003 and 2004 and neither had a problem. It's pinging the printer fine, no problems there at all.

I've tried to manually configure access, even using the permit all feature, but still every time I try printing it pops up to ask what action to take, I select "Allow conections on all ports" I check the "rememebr this setting" box and 5/6 seconds later it pops up AGAIN. This then repeats until the document fails.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If you can ping the printer, it sounds like an application level AV scanning problem? 

Maybe you can try to print from notepad or word pad? 

Maybe disable the AV and see what happens?

What about enabling or disabling bi-directional comms on the print properties?

Are you using a print server or does the printer have a integrated NIC?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you don't have the trusted zone in NIS configured correctly. I loath Norton because I've had so many issues with their products for the last couple of years, which leaves me less informed on configuration issues.


----------



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

"Maybe you can try to print from notepad or word pad?"

Thanks for the idea but it's used to plot A0 and A1 prints of drawings (I work in an engineering firm) so we need it to plot from AutoCAD. I've just been told by the user, that neither wordpad nor notepad will proint successfully either.

"Maybe disable the AV and see what happens"

If ew turn the frewall off completely it plots fine, but as the machine in question has a LAN Internet connection setup I'd prefer not to have to keep switching the firewall off.

"What about enabling or disabling bi-directional comms on the print properties?

Are you using a print server or does the printer have a integrated NIC?"

You lost me with those ones I'm afraid, I'm not that technically savvy. NIC is Network Interface Card is it not? If that's the case yes it has an integrated NIC.

The setup is that it plots through it's own newly created port 1050c_(copy_A) which is created in the installation process. I have it setup to connect over a network, but by IP Address as the computer this is happening on is, as I said, on the internet not our LAN.
The odd thing is that there are 2 PCs with this setup but the other is still working fine, never had any problems.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If it prints fine with the firewall off, then it sounds like some firewall rule needs to be sorted as John suggested. Its possible that since this is a plotter there is a lot of back and forth with file transfer? unlike most documents that are shipped into the RAM of a printer. 

Do the other machines that print fine have NIS2005? Maybe you can check the config on them and compare to see if something is different? 

Yes, NIC is Network Interface Card. 

Bi-directional printing option is sometimes the reason some printers act up. This is usually a configuration check box under *Printer, Properties, Ports*. Not all printers have this feature.

Hope this gets you closer to a solution!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to put the local network in the trusted zone of NIS, I just don't know the specific steps to accomplish that without sitting in front of the machine.


----------

